
Show HN: Synonym, explain and guess word explanations - kickling
https://synonym.westeurope.cloudapp.azure.com/
======
uxamanda
As a long time player of the game Taboo, I liked this. :)

Couple of thoughts: Nice that you didn’t force an account, but might be nice
to claim the account to come back?

I’d work on the alignment of buttons and timer on mobile - things don’t stay
centered with the keyboard up on my phone, rule button shows while done button
is hidden

Decide if you want people to write a dictionary definition or a single synonym
- either way is fine, but seems like some people just tried for one word, so I
felt like I was cheating when I wrote a long clue

Make it clear if I am getting points from clues or answers - I saw below this
might be because you have so many clues mine isn’t likely to be seen? Maybe
just show a spot where I would see the points from those, that way it’s clear
it’s working.

Anyways, fun game! Thanks for making!

~~~
kickling
Yes, maybe an alternative to claim a username? Right now users aren't even
stored outside of the application, which I realized is a bit boring if I want
people to come back. And it will make me feel bad to restart the serer ...

I feel that sometimes synonyms is enough, but at other times a long clue can
even be very hard to guess if the word is hard. So I think both are ok. As
long as you don't spell it out.

Yes, I think I will change the way clues are given to users, perhaps only
using clues from users that are online would be an alternative, and perhaps
even alert which clue gave them points.

------
kdbg
Some cross-site scripting in usernames there, otherwise its a fun concept.

Edit: To the author the fix is pretty small:

In socket.on('toplist', (data) => {...})

Replace the line:

    
    
        $('#toplist tr:last').after('<tr>' +'<td>' + topList[i].name + '</td>' + '<td>' + topList[i].points + '</td>'+ '</tr>');
    

with:

    
    
        $('#toplist tr:last').after($("<tr></tr>").append($("<td></td>").text(topList[i].name),$("<td></td>").text(topList[i].points)))

~~~
kickling
Thank you.

------
xwowsersx
I just played this for quite some time. Weirdly addictive!

------
CGamesPlay
Fun, but if I want to win I should put in terrible clues. In tabletop variants
of this game, the clue-giver receives points alongside the guesser. Wouldn't
it be nice to see "One point for you and dear_1234 for a correct guess! Also,
a point from wary_asdf guessing your clue!"

~~~
kickling
Actually, that's how it works in my game as well. However, it's a small chance
that your clue reaches someone else during the limited amount of time you play
the game. Feedback how to make it better is welcome.

~~~
tuukkah
Could you make the game session last longer, like a day? You could register a
service worker and send the results as a push notification.

Perhaps you could also send the new clues immediately to another player
instead of relying on an even chance.

~~~
kickling
Great idea!

------
damvigilante
Any chance you plan to release the data ? This could be very I retesting to
the ML/NLU community

~~~
kickling
You think so? I would totally release it.

------
dddddaviddddd
What a beautiful game, love the simple concept!

~~~
kickling
Thank you!

